# I Believe.....



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Have you seen Larry The Cable Guy do his routine where he strums a few chords on his guitar and says, "I believe..." after which he finishes the line with something funny... "I believe... If your mommy has to drop you off at school in the morning, you ain't no gangster, PULL UP YOUR PANTS!"

With no intention to imitate his routine, we sort of fell into it yesterday, playing the course at Inverrary, where the old Jackie Gleason and Honda tournaments used to be. (The course won, I lost)

Feel free to add your own. They don't have to be funny, just substantially true.

I believe... I can mishit ANY Vokey wedge. (I must be the only person in the world who doesn't like them)

I believe... I can hit every fairway and miss every green. (Came damned close yesterday)

I believe... The PGA pros are gods, but the LPGA pros embarrass me. (300 yard drive from someone 5'6", 106 lbs)

I believe... Every sand wedge should come with a little bucket and shovel, plus a bottle of Prozac.

I believe... The drink cart girl should be required to be a Chiropractor, or a Hooters girl.

I believe... The drink cart should sell healthy food, not just beer and Snickers.

I believe... There should be a limit to how many sexual help products can advertise during a golf tournament.

I believe... When I've played well, I want to relish it for a few days, but when I play badly, I want to play again right away.

I believe... It's YOUR turn! now!!!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe... that as long as Bob is on this site I not the worst golfer here!
I believe... that new clubs wont fix all the problems of my game.
I believe... that they will make me feel better though and they'll be shiney.
I believe... golf is meant to be fun.
I believe.. I've ran out of things to say at the moment.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I believe... You're right about golf being fun, which means I need to figure out what game I've been playing lately.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I beleve I believe you Dennis I belieeeeeve!
I believe if there is a trap I'll be in it (I did today)
I believe if there is water in front of the green I'll be in it ( I was today)
I believe that if there is a tree on the course I'll hit it (I did today)
I believe if there is a chance to birdie I'll 3 putt(I did today) twice
I believe Golf is self inflicted masochism.
I believe Luke is right after today

NEXT!


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I believe I can fly
I believe I can touch the sky
Think about it every.. Oh sorry wrong site! LOL
I believe life is great
I believe I'm getting better at this game
I believe I am getting older fast
I believe in something greater than me
I believe that I believe in believing

Will that do? All for fun C/C


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

custom cluber said:


> All for fun C/C


I'll modify that to say, All for fun A/C... 87 degrees with 80% humidity last night at 8 PM and my wife decided we should eat dinner on the patio, which faces west and was in direct sunlight. Crazy woman... I want to invent the air conditioned golf course in a dome.

I believe... it would make me rich!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe a indoor 18 hole golf course would make you rich.
I believe 87 degrees is nice! ok maybe a little warm for golf just remember a hat and sunscreen.
I believe that I need to go to bed.
I believe I'm still better then Bob!
I believe that as long as I have a few good shots a round when I have a bad round it's still ok.
I believe a can of beer a hole is a bad thing....
I believe in the 19th hole.
I believe work gets in the way of GOLF.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I am from Illinois and we have that kind of humidity in the summer, Now living up in fargothe heat is much less and the humidity is alot lower. I am a 60 degree kinda person, Oh ya and I believe I failed the thread! C/C (A/C)


----------



## longball86 (Jul 13, 2009)

I believe... everyone should come and play summer texas golf once in their lives cause the 87 degree temps yall are complaining about sound like a pleasant winter day. I think the high today is 104 with a heat index reaching 110. and i will quote the weather man "atleast there will be a little breeze coming from the north at 5-10 mph lol. The breezes down here during the day feel like your walking into a big blow dryer. But hey i wouldnt live anywhere else... gotta love it.

I believe... water on golf courses have rubber magnets. 
I believe... there are some munys that should pay u to play
I believe... putters are the ultimate punch shot club... try it one time.:thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

longball86 said:


> I believe... everyone should come and play summer texas golf once in their lives cause the 87 degree temps yall are complaining about sound like a pleasant winter day. I think the high today is 104 with a heat index reaching 110. and i will quote the weather man "atleast there will be a little breeze coming from the north at 5-10 mph lol. The breezes down here during the day feel like your walking into a big blow dryer. But hey i wouldnt live anywhere else... gotta love it.
> 
> I believe... water on golf courses have rubber magnets.
> I believe... there are some munys that should pay u to play
> I believe... putters are the ultimate punch shot club... try it one time.:thumbsup:


Hey glad you could join us keep the post coming. I complain about everything


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Surtees said:


> I believe work gets in the way of GOLF.


I believe... We could found a major religion with that as the central core belief. Golfianty... Golfism... whatever...

And I believe... WELCOME LONGBALL86!!!!

During college, I played in matches and tournaments at U. Texas in Austin and N. Texas State at ...? I want to say Beaumont. Is that right? It was spring and not as hot as what you described, but I have heard enough about that to know I should avoid it.


----------



## longball86 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for the welcome wagon. I am sort of a new comer to this game. I have only been at it for about two years, and its the first sport to give me a challenge so i have become obsessed at playing good golf. Well i hope to be seeing some good posts.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

I believe...the holes should be cut 3 inches larger for when I play.


Buck


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Up North said:


> I believe...the holes should be cut 3 inches larger for when I play.
> 
> 
> Buck


The way some us play its not the size that matters. we need seeing eye dogs just to get the ball on the green


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe that Bob is right with that last post!
I believe a welcome to long ball 86 is in order.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I believe I'm going golfing everyday for the rest of my life
I believe that I maybe full of it
I believe We should all pack our bags and go have a round with surtees,(golf and brew)
I believe I will fund the trip when I win the lotto
I believe it's time to eat a new yourk strip steak
I believe I am enjoying this thread
C/C


----------



## marwin24 (Sep 10, 2009)

nice post dear good job


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe that I cant wait to get on the course with my new irons.
I Believe that working full time and doing my degree has cut down on golfing time ....
I believe that, I'm happy because the uni year is almost over.
I believe that means more golf!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I believe that I cant wait to get on the course with my new irons.
> I Believe that working full time and doing my degree has cut down on golfing time ....
> I believe that, I'm happy because the uni year is almost over.
> I believe that means more golf!


I believe you'll have fun with the new clubs and shave 10 strokes of your Game.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe that I hope you are right


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I believe thou hast sought blindly


----------

